

A Few Notes on Raising Venture Capital Part 1 - AustinEnigmatic
http://ownlocal.com/newspaper-support-group/a-few-notes-on-raising-venture-capital-part-1/

======
jpdoctor
FTA: _Beware the VC that has invested in a competitor. ... Even if they’re not
going to share the details of your powerpoint_

Protip: They're going to share the details of your powerpoint.

